# Question for those of us who hunt wood



## Bowlguy_in_PA (Oct 19, 2016)

So there's a dead-ish Cherry tree about 2 blocks from me and I pass it 10 times a week. I stopped there earlier this year and asked the homeowner if they'd be cutting it down because I'd take the trunk. The trunk is about 5' tall and about 6' or more in circumference. The bonus is ... it looks like it's almost ALL burl or warped wood that will have fantastic grain.

So today, after seeing one large Oak tree cut down in the yard, I couldn't take it any more. I left them a hand-written note offering to take care of removing the Cherry tree myself. I'd pay for the tree removal company, thinking they'd load the trunk on their truck and drop it off at my house. I don't care if it's an extra charge.

Anyone else out there do the same thing?

I'm waiting to see if they call me. If I drive by and see the tree gone, I think I'll stop and cry in their front yard.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2016)

I've done that and had it work out, I've done it and been ignored. The one time I was pretty sure the tree guy already had a buyer for the log or was going to mill it himself. What drives me nuts is when they're clearing an area and chipping everything even when I would bring in a trailer and they could set the log right on it. But no, they get told to chip it all they chip it all.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 19, 2016)

Squeaky wheel... Be persistent! Good luck! Chuck


----------



## justallan (Oct 19, 2016)

My question would be, how much is the tree removal company going to charge you and if you would break even on the deal.
Around here they are pretty proud of themselves from what I hear.
I've talked with a couple of the guys removing trees, letting them know they can use my yard for dumping logs and given them my phone number for if they find something good, but that was where that ended.


----------



## deltatango (Oct 20, 2016)

I've found that over the years, the only way is to have a friendship with the tree guys. They mostly don't want to be bothered, and Allan is right they are pretty proud of themselves for sure. If you know thev tree guy well, before you know it you have a huge unmanageable pile in your yard, LOL.

One thing that can work is to tell the owner you're a woodworker, and show some good photos of your work. You could offer to make something for them as a keepsake of the tree. That way, if they have any sentimental feelings for the tree, they will have something that reminds them. 

You may have someone who thinks it's a highly valuable Cherry tree though....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

